# Jakarta Kemang - Compound or Regular House



## Ericfieldhuose

Hi all,

What is more commen for expatriates to live in Jakarta?

In Compounds or in Regular houses?

We are looking in Kemang or Pondok Indah area.

Thanks,
Eric.


----------



## Chris Patton

Very few people live in compounds in Indonesia. You should be able to find a range of accomodations in both Kemang and Pondok Indah. Both areas have apartments and houses for rent, usually on 1-3 year contracts. The prices vary quite a lot depending on location and quality.
If you are looking for a cheaper option when you arrive, you may be able to get a room in a kost, or guest house. While not practical for families, it is a useful option for singles or couples as they can usually be negotiated on a month to month basis.

Good luck!


----------



## Fasijaveed

Its Mei i think but i m not too sure.....


----------



## niki88

Apartments would be the best choice , in terms of security, convenience, etc.

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## candysprinkles

Well, based on people I knew, most expat choose to live in apartments. But most of them work in central business district, so they prefer the closest place to live (usually apartment) since the traffic can be very heavy during the rush hours.
But expatriates in Pondok Indah and Kemang are pretty much as well  And there are a lot of house, besides apartment, to rent in that area. The choice really does depend on your need.


----------



## postben

candysprinkles said:


> Well, based on people I knew, most expat choose to live in apartments. But most of them work in central business district, so they prefer the closest place to live (usually apartment) since the traffic can be very heavy during the rush hours.
> But expatriates in Pondok Indah and Kemang are pretty much as well  And there are a lot of house, besides apartment, to rent in that area. The choice really does depend on your need.


Yes I agree with this suggestion. Jakarta has high traffic jam every day every time and every where. It's better to stay in apartment or rent a house near Central Business District for eg Blok S South Jakarta.


----------

